

Scientific Advertising by Claude C. Hopkins (1923, Full text) - paulgb
http://scientificadvertising.blogspot.com/

======
gruseom
I read this book a few years ago. It is seriously the real thing and I highly
recommend it. Particularly astonishing is how recognizable the techniques he
pioneered are in the internet age. For example, he A/B tested everything. It's
also remarkable how many of the brands Hopkins created remain household names
nearly a century later (Goodyear, Palmolive).

------
NyxWulf
I literally keep this book on my night stand. The techniques he recommends are
spot on - and more importantly geared toward generating a return. Highly
recommended.

